# sff desktop wireless network card?



## Luke Crawford (Apr 10, 2010)

whats best, what do i avoid. 

thanks


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

What's exactly the issue here?


----------



## Luke Crawford (Apr 10, 2010)

Sorry looks like something got deleted before i posted that. It should have said that I have a dell sff gx520 that Im looking to put a wireless card in. Not having dealt with anything like that before, what is the best to get and does it matter if the computer is sff or not?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

What type of router do you have, is that an N router? or B/G Technology? I would recommend a USB wireless adapater, like this one. One of my computers at home has a cheap wireless adapter like this one and it works great for us.

Here are some PCI cards as well, this one and this.


----------



## Luke Crawford (Apr 10, 2010)

It is an N router. Thanks for the shove in the right direction.


----------



## placko (Apr 19, 2010)

2xgrump, what's faster, an USB adapter or a PCI card when it comes to wireless adapters/cards?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd take the PCI adapter if I had the choice. USB frequently has driver conflict issues with other USB devices.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I totally agree with the choice.


----------

